# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  أجانب يمارسون " الاباحية " علنا في البحر الميت .. والاخوان يستنكرون !!

## الحصن نيوز

استنكرت جماعة الاخوان المسلمين قيام سياح اجانب بتصوير دعاية مشروب للطاقة وهم عراة ويمارسون افعال منافية للحياء العام في منطقة البحر الميت .

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

